# Ultimate beach bike?



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

That's getting creative. Watch until the end to see what makes it so special. 










(Mods, if this is the wrong forum please move accordingly...thanks.)


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

yep, if its not fit weather to fish it doubles as a jigsaw puzzle.
js


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

That is really neat. I would love to have something like that.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Alexy said:


> That is really neat. I would love to have something like that.


i agree!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Not in Hatteras it would not.. 2wheel vehicles are prohibited.. JAM


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

JAM said:


> Not in Hatteras it would not.. 2wheel vehicles are prohibited.. JAM


But isn't that only 2 wheelers with a motor of sorts Jam?

Very first night of the night time closures at the point, way back when, a fishing buddy and I had push bikes out there. The uniforms looked at us a bit funny but no ticket.
Hell of a storm that night, Fred(on the early shift) said we were nuts for being out there. RIP Fred.


----------

